# exercise during ivf??



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Good morning ladies just a qq! Am waiting for my next cycle before starting my 3rd ivf on short cycle and am just wondering if its advisable to do zumba during my treatment or whether I should stop going while I'm doing our ivf?? I know is prob a stupid question but would rather be safe and give myself the best chance xx thank you


----------



## longing4baby (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi kirsty

I was told to do very light exercise while going through IVF and after ET nothing for at least 16days to you have you results xx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I continued at the gym as long as I could in the injections stage, but I got to feeling quite bloated in the end and it was uncomfortable to exercise.

Although I had lots of eggs collected, about 40% didn't fertilise.  Of those that fertilised I definately lost 80% of them and the two they put back were only average quality.  

It has left me feelling that I wished I'd took it a bit easier for a bit longer even though they say that you are pretty much ok to carry on as before, just dont start a new regime.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tinytim (Mar 11, 2012)

HI KIRSTY LADIES, I also asked Julie at Dogus as im an avid gym bunny [it helps my stress levels] but she said its a no no - only yoga, walking or swiming [ not sure if she's heard of zumba] ... but i love it but for me its got to stop, i got out on the 4th april and i want it to have a good shot- so its gonna have to be just walking fast but not manic [think thats what they mean].... good luck everyone. x sasha


----------



## longing4baby (Feb 3, 2012)

hi tintim

it goes to show clinics are so different i would swim once or twice a week and my clinic told me no swimmimg at all xx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Ah thank you all for your replies its been a great help! I ll steer clear of zumba and take up swimming and leisurley walks  xx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all

Clinics do differ. I used to dance twice a week ang go to the gym 3 times a week. I was told I could only do moderate exercise for three hours a week. They have told my dh the same (he's not happy). I'm finding it hard as exercise is my stress relief but its worth a try. As I was told top athletes don't have periods as your body looks after your fertility last. 

Good luck to you all

x x


----------



## tinytim (Mar 11, 2012)

HI GIRLS Maybe im a top athlete then as my periods have stopped... only joking think thats my age, but have stopped all 10k runs and step, will kill me to miss zumba on wed's but been told light exercise only [swim is before ed transfer not after] then i cannot swim at all- don't think i can do any exercise at all after ed - will take to walking and being calm [hopefully]... sasha.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

There is research to show that over zealous exercise can affect ivf chances, so advice is to tone it down and stick to gentle exercise like walking and swimming (before ET).

After ET you are advised to not exercise including swimming. The reason for banning swimming during the 2ww and early pg is because the cervix is slightly open after ET and therefore the chance for infection from swimming is increased.

http://www.ivf.net/ivf/strenuous-exercise-may-affect-ivf-outcomes-o2285.html

Best,
Daisy

/links


----------



## Curlymix (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone - new to the site and saw this thread. I am only at injection stage- I exercise for 30-50 mins everyday. Sometimes Zumba for an hour. Should I be taking it easy at this stage? I thought only after ET? I have been told my lining is too thick do you think my exercise has played a part??


----------



## zoom360 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello,
I am an obsessive gym goer and runner but massively cut down the amount of exercise I was doing a month before I started IVF, 3 x 30mins on the cross trainer with heart rate only up to about 130.  Now I've started treatment I only go for walks and do started gentle yoga once a week.  Once you start stimms there is a chance of something bad happening to your ovaries (ovarian torsion?? not sure exactly) if you exercise excessively.  Basically don't do anything that makes you sweat.  I really struggled with the idea of stopping but its actually been easier than I thought (I've trained at a high level for 20 odd years). Haven't really put on weight and just lost a bit of muscle tone but heyho if it works I'll be far too busy to worry about that and if it doesn't I'll be back to normal in less than a month.  Enjoying the walks with my husband to be honest, might even swap a gym night for a walk after all this!

All the best!


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Curlymix I would cut back on the exercise. You have to give everything to ivf I know it's hard but let your body relax and do what it needs to. It may only be for a few weeks. I know it's hard it's killing me but hopefully it will be worth it in the end then I can exercise all I want!

Good luck


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I have tried to send a PM to tinytim but her inbox is full




Just wondered if you went to Dogus and if there was any mention of exercise and treatment there


Thanks


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone
I asked this question a couple of weeks ago. Donna Marie, the moderator on this site said through down reg carry on as normal, during stims tone it down and nothing after et. She did stress that this was just her opinion. But this is exactly what my consultant said too. I do body pump, running and body balance. I have toned them down for down reg but still do them. I intend to do light exercise through stims (no running) if I feel able but will listen to my body. As this is my first ivf I can't comment on whether this will work out for me but I can say its been my saviour in terms of helping me to feel better during down reg. 
It's all so confusing when there's no official answer! 
Fidub
Xx


----------



## Maui (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I literally logged on so that I could start a thread asking this very same question! Thanks to everyone for all the input. We aren't starting until July/August and don't see the Consultant again until 5th July but I've been wanting to do more exercise to get me as healthy as possible for when we do start so was contemplating joining the gym next week - I now have a great excuse not to after reading this thread  

I swim once a week but will make sure I stop when we start the process then, I don't want to do anything that could slightly affect our chances!

I like the idea of walks with my H though, which someone mentioned. We always say we will do this regularly but don't do it enough - will maybe start this weekend!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## tinytim (Mar 11, 2012)

hi [to dillydolly] sorry my in box is full- been moving house etc etc..... Dogus said only light exercise quote- walking swimming[only before et not after] and yoga when i told them i was running 7k then doing spinning straght after the run julie said straight away no no no you are doing toooo much ONLY LIGHT EXERCISE- WHY IM NOT SURE?? BUT ATHLETE'S DON'T HAVE PERIODS DO THEY - SO MAYBE THEY ARE JUST BEING OVER CAUTIOUS, BUT WITH GOOD REASON HEY IM DYING TO DO LOADS OF CLASSES BUT IM GOING TO TONE IT DOWN REAL SOON [AS IM GOING BACK OUT IN JULY FOR ANOTHER GO] SO I HAVE BEEN WORKING OUT BUT NO RUNNING AT ALL JUST BODY CONDITIONING, AND 2 WEEKS BEFORE I GO OUT TO cYPRUS I WILL ONLY DO YOGA AND SWIMMING. SASHA X


----------



## karendenham (Mar 9, 2015)

This is a message to Zoom360 who posted the following A few years ago..

Hello,
I am an obsessive gym goer and runner but massively cut down the amount of exercise I was doing a month before I started IVF, 3 x 30mins on the cross trainer with heart rate only up to about 130.  Now I've started treatment I only go for walks and do started gentle yoga once a week.  Once you start stimms there is a chance of something bad happening to your ovaries (ovarian torsion?? not sure exactly) if you exercise excessively.  Basically don't do anything that makes you sweat.  I really struggled with the idea of stopping but its actually been easier than I thought (I've trained at a high level for 20 odd years). Haven't really put on weight and just lost a bit of muscle tone but heyho if it works I'll be far too busy to worry about that and if it doesn't I'll be back to normal in less than a month.  Enjoying the walks with my husband to be honest, might even swap a gym night for a walk after all this!

When I read that I thought that sounds exactly like me!  My first treatment failed - they took 8 eggs from me and unfortunately none fertilised so we are having ICSI 2nd time round.  I'm starting the 2nd treatment tonight i.e, the down reg and like you its going to kill me to stop running but I did it before but did go the gym a lot like yourself otherwise I would go mad!  I wonder if still exercising failed my first attempt.

Did you get pregnant after all your treatments in the end, I would love to hear from you if you did?


----------

